# Motta knock box🤷‍♀️🤔



## Deidre (Aug 13, 2019)

Is there any real advantage to "upgrading" from my current knock box to a Motta (or other)? I have the standard square wooden knock box, with stainless steel liner & rubber covered knock bar. It's fine, but grinds do occasionally fly away beyond its boundaries; would the Motta cylinder design be any improvement in function & use? Thanks, all!


----------



## JamesMac (Apr 7, 2020)

I cant really say if its an upgrade or not but I have the motta one and its a lovely bit of kit. Good weight , nice finish and it looks good on the worktop. Has a rubber pad on the bottom so it doesnt slide all over the place or leave marks on worktop.

Worth every penny in my eyes but thats just my opinion


----------



## grumble (Mar 16, 2020)

JamesMac said:


> I cant really say if its an upgrade or not but I have the motta one and its a lovely bit of kit. Good weight , nice finish and it looks good on the worktop. Has a rubber pad on the bottom so it doesnt slide all over the place or leave marks on worktop.
> 
> Worth every penny in my eyes but thats just my opinion


 Which size do you have James just the small one?


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

I use motta one aswell, lovely looking bit of kit! Easy to clean aswell


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

With all coffee gear, you have to ask yourself two things... Does it produce better results in the cup? Does it make the process nicer, easier or more joyful?

It certainly won't be former, but latter can be.

I have a Decent Knockbox and it's great. Great to use as it's quite big and hefty, doesn't get pucks stuck midway (like Grindstein) and looks alright. However, it's too big for my needs and gets mouldy if I were to fill it up to the top. When else would you empty it?!

I wish I went for a Sage one as it looks ace and is square, but I can't bring myself to buy 3rd knockbox as it doesn't make better coffee!


----------



## ChilledMatt (May 9, 2015)

I have a Motta knock box that I have used daily for about 6 years. Looks brand new everytime it comes out of the dishwasher.

Sent from my SM-A705FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Deidre (Aug 13, 2019)

Well, gosh! That is overwhelming praise for the Motta. And while it won't make better coffee, it would look much, much, better than my current box.😀

I did not realize there ware 2 sizes in the Motta... will have to look more closely. I'm hoping for a size & shape that catches fly-away grinds mid-knock.


----------



## JamesMac (Apr 7, 2020)

Deidre said:


> Well, gosh! That is overwhelming praise for the Motta. And while it won't make better coffee, it would look much, much, better than my current box.😀
> 
> I did not realize there ware 2 sizes in the Motta... will have to look more closely. I'm hoping for a size & shape that catches fly-away grinds mid-knock.


 105mm one for me - https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/motta-knock-dump-box-105mm.html

Looks great next to my machine, I'm quite heavy handed and I don't get any stray grinds so I'm sure you will have no problems.


----------



## grumble (Mar 16, 2020)

I bagged one thanks to this thread


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

They are beautifully made things.

I have one of the 165mm stainless round ones left in stock at the moment.

Includes delivery.


----------

